# Windows XP drivers for a Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Xi 1554?



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey.

I'm trying to help a friend of mine to "downgrade" he's Vista to XP. I do ha working Win XP SP3 disk, but i don't have all the nessesarry drivers. I'm definately not a fan of drivers. I don't know which one's i need or where to get them. If anybody could help me find them, that would be really appreciated.

And one more thing... Once i have the drivers, do i have to integrate them into a new Win XP disk? Or can i just put them on a usb drive and install them later on?

Here's the computer name:
Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Xi 1554

Thanks in advance.
-Nike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try here:

http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/support/downloads.html


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks dude!

I entered the computer details and it gave me a big list of drivers that i need. But do i really need all of them? The list is huge!

And how do i install them? Do i have to copy them manually to a system folder or is it just a installer?

Thanks in advance.
-Nike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Najkiie said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> I entered the computer details and it gave me a big list of drivers that i need. But do i really need all of them? The list is huge!
> 
> ...


Be sure you use the drivrs for XP


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Be sure you use the drivrs for XP


Do i really need all of them? That's gonna take a looong time to download! Easily over 50!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Read my post above . .


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

I did! It asked me to select OS, and i selected XP. But the list is still huge... There are so many!

Actually, just take a look yourself:

Notebooks > AMILO > AMILO Xi > AMILO Xi 1554

then select Windows XP and look!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Read my replies in Blue:



Najkiie said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> I entered the computer details and it gave me a big list of drivers that i need. But do i really need all of them? The list is huge!
> 
> ...


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sorry. Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, i will.

I have another problem now. I added the drivers to my usb stick, so that i can install them later. But when i tried to install it i got a message saying the setup couldn't find any harddrives on my computer. I googled it and i found this post on HowToGeek.

Everything was fine until the part where i was suppose to add the drivers. When i downloaded the drivers from the website u provided above, i got them all as .exe files. But for some wicked reason, i can only add .inf files with nLite. Is there any way to fix that?

Thanks again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are you installng the drivers or adding them to nlite? You can install XP, then install the drivers from the thumb drive


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to add a driver with nLite to be able to install XP. It doesn't find my drive otherwise.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That would be the SATA install drivers . . a small file around 1 MB usually. Extract it to a folder and include those files in nlite. Have you checked BOS for a option to set SATA as IDE.?


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

No i haven't checked by BOs for that? (btw, what's a BOS? I know what a BIOS is but i've never heard about a BOS?)

Where can i find that/those files?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I ment BIOS . . if spelling bothers you I an not the person to help you


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hehe, no sorr. No it doesn't bother me at all... just thought maybe there is something that's called BOS too?

Anyways, do u know where i can get that/those drivers?

Thnx, -Nike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, 

change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )

some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)

The SATA install drivers should be on the support site . . I cannot see the list wothout a serial number


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks. My friend brought he's laptop home now, but i'll give it a shot tomorrow when he's back.

I really appreciate your help! =)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Order of Installation of drivers:

1. Chipset driver
2. SATA
3. Graphic
4. Touchpad
5. Lan
6. Modem
7. WLan
8. Application
9. Tools and Utilities

Note: I only see there drivers here. Reboot pc inbetween each driver installation.


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah i will.

Unfortunately, my friend couldn't come today. But i'll post back here as soon as i've checked he's BIOS settings and looked for the driver.


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting,
> 
> change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( could be IDE Mode, Compatibility Mode or Legacy Mode - different BIOS use different terms )
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late respond.

I just looked for that setting in the BIOS, and i didn't find it.

When i go to the support site i can't find my computer in there. I do however find one similar to the one i have, but that one doesn't have any drivers available for download!? :4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is the sticking point with downgradeing new mahines to XP . . the manufacturers are not always provideing XP Drivers. 

You could run Everest to see if it id's the devices, then google for drivers

http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Otherwise, you are probably better off loading Vista or Windows 7


----------



## Najkiie (Jun 30, 2008)

But which driver do i need? I already have the drivers... the only one missing is the one that makes it possible for me to boot the Win XP Setup (and for it to find the harddrives).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need the SATA controller driver . . the one intended for the "Press F6" option


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Run the everest report please as simpswr suggested here - and we will help you find all of the drivers for the laptop with xp windows.

To run everest - Copy and paste to wordpad and attach it to your next post.


----------

